# nurgles_warriors warlord project



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay first things first i have decided to take a break from my nurgle army as i have more pressing matters, exams and a 8000point apocolypse game against marneus calgar in july. the only army i have a vauge glimpse of creating a army worthy of this battle is my ultramarines, which when i last checked cloced in at about 9000-10000 points. but i feel like a i need some heavy fire as my army laks this big time

so ladies and gentleman i give you my latest project... THE WARLORD TIAN!!!:victory:










scale shot:








the inside of this foot and lower leg is riddled with support as no doubt as when i get to make the body it will apply loads of pressure. the leg stands about 20-21 inches depending what angle i have the top leg.

rear view:








with this i wanted to get the idea acrossthat the warlord titan IS a unstoppable machine so i have added a rear guard to the ankle joint, but saying that it didnt stop my dreadnought trying:laugh:









the idea have is to have the legs similar to that of the one in the apocolypse book as it makes it look sturdy, i have started the top part of the leg but i am are unsure of how to position it









but what do you guys think, comment are very welcome and if anyone has ways to make the parts come apart for easy transport and easy storage I'm all ears:victory:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy Mother F***** that thing is bloody huge.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh my... Can you send me some photos of your dreadnought? His hammer is epic


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

right heresy followers it is time for a update!:victory:

first off tensiu wanted some pics of my dread so ill be posting them here for you all to seek:

















now onto the titan:grin:. I have added armour plating to the top part of the leg and i have added the side details as well, i should point out that the lower part of the leg wont have the piping or pistions that can be seen on the upper leg as my design is to show that the titan legion which this one is from (name still needed for the tian so ideas welcome) has developed the lower armour for more protection.
























i have started making the lower part of the second leg and i should be hopefully getting the main shape of the body done over the next week or so, what do you guys think so far, modifacation ideas are welcome:victory:


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you heard of over kill? I'm pretty sure that would be as big as a hive if not massively larger


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Also what types of weapons?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Blueberrypop said:


> Also what types of weapons?


two turbo lasers and a volcano cannon, and a magma cannon possibly i want all the ones which are strength D:grin:


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Holy Mother F***** that thing is bloody huge.


Thats what she said...


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

jack said:


> Thats what she said...


Ok lets try to keep this on topic Jack. On the other hand Nurgle, that it great work you got going there. May I suggest these babies just for if you want some MORE fire power:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...POCALYPSE-MISSILE-LAUNCHER-CARAPACE-ONLY.html


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

nurgles_warrior said:


> two turbo lasers and a volcano cannon, and a magma cannon possibly i want all the ones which are strength D:grin:


Why strength D... Most of the others have S10 weaponry.. S10.. Vs Max S6... Seems strange


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

How about something that just owns everything big time


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> How about something that just owns everything big time


Exactly my point


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Great minds think alike. But maybe if you have the right skill in sculpting Nurgle, you could maybe convert the read of the Titan to resemble something more Smurfy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Great minds think alike. But maybe if you have the right skill in sculpting Nurgle, you could maybe convert the read of the Titan to resemble something more Smurfy.


I think he's using it as chaos. 

I've got to face this in the summer


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I think he's using it as chaos.
> 
> I've got to face this in the summer


acctually it is going to be for my ultramarines and oh yes your going to feel the wrath of the warlord:grin:

as a small update i have done some more work on the titan second leg but i am unable to bring you pics as my camera has gone missing:cray: i have also come up with some concept designs for my final weapon choices, and these are:

melta cannon: (good bye armour 3D6+10 armour penertration on the figure under the hole, 2D6+10 for everything else 10" blast ordnance weapon):grin:

volcano cannon: (strength D... need i say more... ordnance1 10" blast template weapon):grin:

2 double barrelled turbo laser destructors: (strength D heavy2 5"blast):biggrin:

so if i have it finished in time all i can say is MARNEUS YOUR GOING DOWN!!!:angry:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Epic Defeat of Armour right there.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I notice from the last pic you have a vast amount of easter eggs, I hope you have done your duty and scoffed them all!

Awesome start on the titan, are you working from a plan or just making it up?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Munky said:


> I notice from the last pic you have a vast amount of easter eggs, I hope you have done your duty and scoffed them all!
> 
> Awesome start on the titan, are you working from a plan or just making it up?


oh yes i did:grin: though the others arnt mine:no: but it wont stop me

and the legs were from a dreamforge titan template i found...but i cant find it and the rest really is me doing sketches then half the real size designs then making them


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

nurgles_warrior said:


> so if i have it finished in time all i can say is MARNEUS YOUR GOING DOWN!!!:angry:


Still don't know if I can come yet :laugh:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

nurgles_warrior said:


> and the legs were from a dreamforge titan template i found...but i cant find it and the rest really is me doing sketches then half the real size designs then making them


Well none the less I take my hat off to you Nurgle, great work.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Well none the less I take my hat off to you Nurgle, great work.


why thankyou for the taking off of the hat

now time of a update!!!:grin:

the body is on its way, i havent done the other leg as i need to wait for the materials im using for it to 'become free' i have also put the torso in position as where it would be when completed. also the weapons have now changed they have become a melta cannon a plasma destructor, a vulcan heavy bolter and a plasma blast gun. now for pics







starting to look big now









ahh its above me:laugh:

also on a side note i have been practicing using oils with painting minis to get a better weathered effect. the test subject... 1 terminus ultra:grin:
















i am very pleased with how this came out, but what do you guys think?
also i tryed using oils on a thunder hammer, not very pleased though, what do you guys think?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

The weathering on the LR is pure epic. Te Thunder Hammer is a bit if'y. I would just use the effect the same as on the land raider. ANd in the pic above, that is it's chest right?
Have Some Rep Mate.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Seeing this in person, I think the weathering on the LR is maybe overkill, brilliant, but overkill . 

+Rep


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Seeing this in person, I think the weathering on the LR is maybe overkill, brilliant, but overkill .
> 
> +Rep





Vali ThunderAxe said:


> The weathering on the LR is pure epic. Te Thunder Hammer is a bit if'y. I would just use the effect the same as on the land raider. ANd in the pic above, that is it's chest right?
> Have Some Rep Mate.



thanks guys for the rep:so_happy:

and thunderaxe that is the chesti still need to add the two gun placements on the top and the armour for the head area....stay tuned:grin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Will do. :victory:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay guy i have some bad news, im going to have to put this project on hold as my eaxams are coming up and art takes up a lot of my time, hopefully i will find a bit of time to do some work and the titan forge will ring with the hammers of cutters, rulers, cursing and the trusty pva glue  untill then byess


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

lol, cya when you get back Nurgle, do well in your exams, or the Mechanicum will not let you into their forges again.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

MUHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHA i remembered the code to the forge doors( god its dusty in here lol) now the might of the warlord will soon come into power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: now i have made some more progrees today but i have been un able to take any pics but i will fill you in on what i have done.....

1. i have added some more pieces of detail to the torso.
2. i have started work on the magma cannon so that should be interested
3. i will be possibly buying a replica skull for the head

pics hopefully tommorow


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay i have one mega update for you:victory:

firstly work in progress pics on the warlord titan
















magma cannon!









now while i was waiting for the materials i need to use to come to hand i went back and started to do some work on some unfinished projects:grin:

first i have completed my jet bike and is now based so here are some pics for your enjoyment im quite pleased with how this one came out but what do you quys think of it?

























the second thing i have been doing is creating a hovering killa kan:grin: this model used parts from a deathcopter and loads of other bits from my bits box.

















third: i have been doing some more work on my daemon project which died out. found it easier as i have had a break and i dont feel so bored with it now, but what do you think?:grin:

















another project i did a while ago was a true scale space marine didnt post but now i think i should:laugh:

















also i have had to do a repair job on the paint of this final mini but i am very pleased with it

















well thats my update what do you quys think?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay bad news this is going to be put on the back burner untill i can get nsome new materials hopefully back soon "places closed sign on foge doors"


----------

